# Spark Plug heat shield removal tool?



## deamer1 (Oct 17, 2018)

My 2005 Buick Le-sabre started running rough. I decided to pull the spark plugs to check them. Bottom line is that I couldn't get any of the rubber boots or the metal heat shields off of the spark plugs.
In the maintenance manual it states that a "Heat Shield removal tool" is needed to remove the heat shield on this engine. GM 3800 V6. 

Anybody heard of such a tool? I hadn't until today. 

I called a parts shop, they had no idea what it was.
Anyone have any ideas? I didn't want to use too much force yanking/pulling and ruining a boot or plug wire etc.
Any ideas to remove the heat shield would be very much appreciated.




deamer1


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pic? 



Most times the heat shield is integral to the wire and a plug wire removal tool or a long set of angled needle nose will work. 



Best thing is to just see if you can twist them first to break the stiction between the insulator and the boot.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't think that heat shield is the correct term. The heat shield is the flat metal piece between the exhaust manifold & the spark plugs. The metal piece under the boot that connects to the spark plug is just called a connector AFAIK.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Guap0_ said:


> I don't think that heat shield is the correct term. The heat shield is the flat metal piece between the exhaust manifold & the spark plugs. The metal piece under the boot that connects to the spark plug is just called a connector AFAIK.



Some of the 3.8L GM cars do have an integral heat shield on the boot. It is a mild steel cover that goes over the boot.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I see. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Grab the boot and twist it until it turns, then pull hard. If I'm replacing wires, I grab the boot with either pliers or long needle nose and yank/pry the boots off. Sometimes the boot will break off. Just get a small screwdriver and fish it out. They stick sometimes. I have been in this business 40 years and I have never heard of a spark plug insulator removal tool. Not saying it doesn't exist. They come off with the boot. And yes, put then back on.:vs_cool:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://www.tooldiscounter.com/Item...MIzrfgxo_w3wIVpQrTCh1tQQJSEAQYBSABEgLwifD_BwE#


Spark plug wire puller.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A good maintenance manual would give more than "Heat Shield removal tool". Like a part number ?


----------



## deamer1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I want to say Thank You to everyone who responded to my question about the "heat shield removal tool" It seems that the manual is worded incorrectly in part. There is actually a heat shield mounted on the rubber boot which goes over the spark plug, but the spark plug wire, the rubber boot and the metal heat shield all are removed together by pulling them off of the spark plug. 

I finally put some muscle on one of the rubber boots, got it moving a bit and finally it started rotating more loosely on the plug. After some additional muscle to pull it free from the plug, it pulled free. So....the "Heat Shield removal tool" in my case was my gloved hands. Who woulda thunked! Thanks again for all the responses. Deamer1


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep. Twist them to break loose the initial stick and then remove like normal. 



Be sure to check the wires for suitability of reuse in this case and be sure to use dielectric grease when you put them back and antisieze on the sparkplug threads.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

These help if the boot is deep in the engine and you can't get a good grip on it..

https://www.amazon.com/Lisle-52990-Spark-Plug-Pliers/dp/B001PN88NC


----------

